# I'm sure you've seen it...



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Just not on this board. I've had problems getting logged in but here it is....

Constructive criticism is welcome...Currently looking at doing a suspension swap...getting rid of the Ground control agx/kyb pos and getting the Ziel SF1's otherwise known as JIC Magic.









































Thanks


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I REALLY like your car. Even if it is a 4-dr, that is BAD. I'm totally diggin the screen and Sparco's...just curious but how much did those cost? The white on white looks smooth. And KYB/GC POS?? Haha, sure, the Ziel is MUCH better...but the KYB/GC is the best for the $$$. Anyways, very clean ride.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I gotta a good deal on mine as I bought them from someone I knew....Think I paid 900 for both seats with sliders and Harnesses.

I just don't like the GC's cuz they are kinda loud and if you want to drive around low you have to buy camber plates as well otherwise kiss your tires goodbye. Understood about the price though...that's why I bought them originally.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

GOTTA LUV in all white SENTRA!!! THe all black SPARCOs and in dash are real NICE too....

Hey so are the GCs really that noisy that You're getting rid of them....

Oh and is that stock Sentra White ????


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

maybe it was the install but every bump they make the clapping noise and I've done everything that's been suggested. When I get the JIC's next month I'll probably put them up for sale really cheap.

Stock Cloud white is the color. I think I've taken pretty good care of it...my old roommate was a professional detailer so he kept it cleaned and buffed all the time.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

how long did you have the AGX/GC setup? did you get the B13 fronts?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

I love the 4 door look. Thats probaly one of the nicest Sentra's ive seen. Makes me jealous. I have a white Sentra SE.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I got your car on my wall right now....this years calendar.  Got a front shot, and a rear shot. Nice car


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

She's a beauty. 

-verno


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

That is an extremely clean and beautiful car, I like it a lot!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Nice...I love that monochromatic look in a car.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*SqueezinSE*

I just don't like the GC's cuz they are kinda loud and if you want to drive around low you have to buy camber plates as well otherwise kiss your tires goodbye. Understood about the price though...that's why I bought them originally. [/B][/QUOTE] 

I also have that damn noise problem, did you do your setup like the NPM writeup, with the Silicone sealer and all? My shit is so annoying, I hate having a girl in my car, cause I gotta turn the music up loud just to drown it out. I lose cool points automatically... Anyway, The TV setup, was it simple putting the CD player on the bottom DIN?


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

actually...the bottom din houses the digital EQ from kenwood. the cd player/dvd player is in the top din. It's an all in one unit.

As for the GC's...I've done the silicone and tape thing for mine but the noise really is annoying still.

I've had the GC's for quite awhile and they've made the noise since day 1. Performance wise they've treated me well but I drive my car on a pretty regular basis with g/f as well and it does get annoying. I know some will say that you sacrifice luxury for performance and I know that but sometimes you can only take so much.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN I wonder how come I dont hear more complaints about the GC noise--everybody makes it seem like these things are GREAT..

I mean if Im gonna spend $400 I dont want to deal with any noise and SH**!!!


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

if your just cruising down the freeway I have no problems with them...Also they perform just fine as I've used them for autocrossing as well as many spirited drives through the country.

But every pothole and bump they make the clapping noise. I'm sure there's a way of getting rid of it but I asume just get real coilovers rather than sleeves.

The main reason, for our cars at least, the spring doesn't actually mount to anything...it just sits there, that's why you don't need a spring compressor when installing them cuz they are so much smaller. There isn't anything holding the top of the spring in place so when you hit a bump the wheel goes down or up and since the spring isn't being held by anything, when the wheel retracts, it makes the clapping noise when the top hat relocates on top of the spring. I actually talked the Ground Control about this and they said our cars are of the few that doesn't actually have something to hold the spring in place....sucky I know.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> *if your just cruising down the freeway I have no problems with them...Also they perform just fine as I've used them for autocrossing as well as many spirited drives through the country.
> 
> But every pothole and bump they make the clapping noise. I'm sure there's a way of getting rid of it but I asume just get real coilovers rather than sleeves.
> 
> The main reason, for our cars at least, the spring doesn't actually mount to anything...it just sits there, that's why you don't need a spring compressor when installing them cuz they are so much smaller. There isn't anything holding the top of the spring in place so when you hit a bump the wheel goes down or up and since the spring isn't being held by anything, when the wheel retracts, it makes the clapping noise when the top hat relocates on top of the spring. I actually talked the Ground Control about this and they said our cars are of the few that doesn't actually have something to hold the spring in place....sucky I know. *


I feel the exact same way, mine are annoying me bad, and I was actually thinking about going with regular springs. How much does the JIC's run??


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

verno-dub said:


> *She's a beauty. *


 Hell yeah, very clean and very sharp looking, I dig it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking good. Nice car. Representing for the 4 door.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*SqueezinSE*

Do you have the FastBrakes upgrade?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it looks like it. If so, how much did it cost for the entire upgrade?


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

JIC's run a little over 1400...about the same as motivational but you get the upper pillowball mount for camber adjustability.

Yeah I have the 11.75 fastbrakes kit...It cost me $860 if I remember correctly. Really easy to install...I had to wait for my lines but they sent adapters so I could use the stock lines for the time being....the EBC's are dusty as hell so get something else if that's what you decide.

Thanks for comments everyone...makes all the modding that much more worth while.

Matt


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

any engine pics?


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

nice car dude, and i mean it. one of the best sentra iv ever seen. not rice at all. how much total u spent on kits, seats and rims?i got the same car and its white also. good job bro.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I'd say too much but who hasn't spent too much on they're car 
I know I haven't spent nearly as much as some people but I tend to be picky when it comes to modifications for my car.

wheels were only 1100 with tires
front end was only 350 or 400 I don't remember
Skirts were like 200 but a friend helped with those so I got a deal
Seats with sliders and harnesses were 900 got a deal on these as well. normally they are 599 a piece


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

You gotta pay the cost to be the boss!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, that's definately the brake upgrade I would like to get later on and the price isn't as bad as I thought. I would love to get dustless pads as well. My wheels are also white and it takes me about an hour to take off and clean all 4. (I do that semi-monthly).

BTW, that is definately one of the cleanest b14's I've seen.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *yeah, that's definately the brake upgrade I would like to get later on and the price isn't as bad as I thought. I would love to get dustless pads as well. My wheels are also white and it takes me about an hour to take off and clean all 4. (I do that semi-monthly).
> 
> BTW, that is definately one of the cleanest b14's I've seen. *


Ive did this for about maybe 6-8 months- if that- and then sold my Whites for a set of Blacks.....

The dustless pads would be good though....


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

So fresh and so clean


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

definately an inspiration. Nice car, exactly what I like to see.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Great looking 4-door! The exterior is put together very nicely and I like the Sparcos too!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Lookin' good, as always 

The white B14's run the NorthWest!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

are those the m3 side skirts? and when are you going to get the rear bumper?


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

They are actually a modified Mugen style from an Integra


----------

